# Hitachi M12V Collet chuck loose



## idkjs (Nov 19, 2005)

I used this router for 4 hours this morning on a large frame for a mirror. I didcover I needed to do a little touch up and as I was setting the depth of the bit I noticed I could move it around with my fingers. The threads on the shaft and in the chuck look perfect except I noticed there is a lot of play until the chuck seats. These do no appear to be tapered threads but act like them. Sorry for the long winded way to get to my problem and question. How can you tighten the chuck? I see no spindle lock and all I can do is finger tighten and soon as you start it is loose again. Is there a solution or suggestion or is it time to retire it. It has been a great piece of equiptment

Thank you


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

To tighten collet to the shaft you need to hold the armature and use a wrench to tighten the collet to the shaft. 

To get at the armature you need to take the router apart 

1) removing the brushes from the top side. Identify which brush goes where as you remove. You need to place them back in the same place the same way. 

2) next remove the 4 screws on the collet side of the router then take apart the casting from the plastic body.

3) secure the armature and tighten the collet on the shaft.

4) rebuild the router.

Service centers can do this as well if your not comfortable.


----------

